# Top Local Juices 2016 - Voting for MENTHOL and MINT



## Andre (30/3/16)

Let us get voting.

You can vote for one juice only.

Voting stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
BAKERY
DESSERT
TOBACCO
FRUIT
BEVERAGE


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Get your votes in, voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)

This is gonna help


----------



## zandernwn (4/6/17)

phoenix dieity vapes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (4/6/17)

zandernwn said:


> phoenix dieity vapes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ummmm last year's one guy


----------

